# eigene Scrollbar



## Kebb (12. November 2004)

Hallo,
gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit z.B. Bilder (eins für hoch und eins für runter, oder eventuell auch mit dem Schieber) mit einem Script zu versehen was es möglich macht damit durch gedrückt halten oder drüberfahren in einem Iframe zu scrollen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. November 2004)

Ja, diese Möglichkeit gibt es.
Die benötigten JS-Methoden heissen scrollBy() und scrollTo()

Eine Suche danach sollte ein paar hilfreiche Treffer ausspucken


----------



## Kebb (14. November 2004)

danke  werd mal nach suchen


----------

